# Other Pythons > Morelia >  HCQ Coastal Carpet Python

## Austin236

This is a female High Contrast Queensland Coastal Carpet from my buddy Tom. This snake is 10 days old and hasn't even shed yet and this thing has almost white patterns.

----------


## JungleCarpet81

> This is a female High Contrast Queensland Coastal Carpet from my buddy Tom. This snake is 10 days old and hasn't even shed yet and this thing has almost white patterns.


Love the glossy look! enjoy her. Do you plan to breed her in the future?

----------


## Austin236

> Love the glossy look! enjoy her. Do you plan to breed her in the future?


The glossy look is because she hasn't shed for the first time yet. And yes I do plan to breed her in 3 years.

----------


## Austin236

This snake finally shed and I noticed about a week ago she has these 2 light blue dots on her head above her nostrils. They are faint but they are there, I had to have a friend look and see it for themselves because I thought I was seeing things. I am very interested in seeing how she colors up, I will attempt to capture it on camera but I don't think it will happen.

----------


## SlitherSister

Would that be Tom down here in SE FL  by any chance?

----------


## Cendalla

Beautiful :Smile:  Congrats!

----------


## optimum111

so tiny

----------


## Austin236

Wow I need some updated shots of this girl, should be up soon.

----------


## Austin236

Update

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

wow she looks just like my little guy 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## akjadlnfkjfdkladf

nice coastal austin!

i like how she's got that light color where alot of coastals would be brown.  keep posting the color change progression!

i've come across some sassy coastals lol does she bite?

----------

_Austin236_ (12-12-2011)

----------


## Austin236

> nice coastal austin!
> 
> i like how she's got that light color where alot of coastals would be brown.  keep posting the color change progression!
> 
> i've come across some sassy coastals lol does she bite?


Nope not yet by any coastals, I have found coastals to be the most laid back carpets. The typical biters are IJ's and Jungles and so far my IJ and jungle have lived up to that name lol.

----------

